# Oboist trips, dies before concert



## KenOC

A sad story.

"A symphony oboe player in Florida died minutes before a season-opening concert performance was set to begin on Sunday after she fell down a flight of stairs, according to officials.

"The Greater Miami Symphonic Band said on Facebook that Janice Thomson, 62, tumbled down a flight of stairs at the Maurice Gusman Concert Hall at the University of Miami in Coral Gables about 20 minutes before the season-opening concert."

Full story *here*.


----------



## millionrainbows

That reminds me of the Michael Rabin story, who slipped on a freshly-waxed floor and hit his head on the edge of a table.


----------



## Ingélou

KenOC said:


> A sad story.
> 
> "A symphony oboe player in Florida died minutes before a season-opening concert performance was set to begin on Sunday after she fell down a flight of stairs, according to officials.
> 
> "The Greater Miami Symphonic Band said on Facebook that Janice Thomson, 62, tumbled down a flight of stairs at the Maurice Gusman Concert Hall at the University of Miami in Coral Gables about 20 minutes before the season-opening concert."
> 
> Full story *here*.


How very sad.


----------



## Open Book

Isn't that how Fritz Wunderlich died?


----------



## Flamme

This could be in ''bizarre news''.


----------



## Manxfeeder

That is sad. And right before the holiday season.


----------



## Flamme

B4 my mum died I nver really believed in ''destiny'' but even in this case it is visible, that ''it was meant 2 be''


----------

